# Help in finding pen parts



## orbit308 (Feb 4, 2015)

I am doing some modified pens with some click mechs from Richard Greenwald's.  I am having a bit of trouble finding pen tips.  I have narrowed it down to something like the screw on tips that are used on the Long Clicker.  It's a press fit into a 3/8 tube and the tip screws on.  Any ideas where I can find these without buying them in the kit?  or something similar?

Thanks


----------



## BSea (Feb 4, 2015)

If you can use a cigar tip with a 10mm tube, you can buy just the nib & screw in fitting from Wood-N-Whimsies.  I've used those a few times in the past.


----------



## orbit308 (Feb 5, 2015)

Yea, saw those but I'm looking at something with a little better finish to it.  Silverpenparts has some solid silver, but I'm trying to stay in the gold or gun metal finish.


----------



## dealpa (Feb 6, 2015)

Try Penn State Industries. I contacted them about parts for their Stratus model click pen and was told that I could call them and order specific parts that did not show up online or their catalog.


----------

